# What color do you call this? Nigerian Dwarf.



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

I have always heard this called "dark gold" but someone said they call it "red." 

What do YOU call this color in Nigerians? What do you usually hear it called?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

I call it red/gold


----------



## firelight27 (Apr 25, 2009)

Thats tough. Its like an in-between....See, its easier with horses, because they have genetic testing for all the base colors and therefore correct, scientifically accurate coat colors based on the gene responsible for the visual appearance. Scientists should care more about goats! The question for me is this: Is gold (or what I visually see as orange) caused by a different gene than red, or the same one. If the same one, then they would technically just be different shades of the same exact color (whatever you happen to like to call it.) Just as a liver chestnut horse and a chestnut the color of a fresh penny look worlds different, but are in their base element still just plain old chestnuts. Or a blood bay (or black-bay, whatever you prefer) horse and a normal bay.


----------



## firelight27 (Apr 25, 2009)

But since I went so far off topic...for my purposes, I would call her dark gold.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

It is hard to tell in photos. I would call her dark gold but I do have one and her and her daughter are red.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Logan can you post a photo or two of your "red" doe and/or daughter? That would be wonderful!


----------



## GotmygoatMTJ (Apr 25, 2009)

She looks dark gold to me. I thought reds were a bit darker and more brick colored? Like Kingwood?


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

Definently dark gold. She doesnt have enough red to be red LOL

I think she almost does look red though but nope. Last time I checked red is closer to the color blood than dirt


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

That's what I thought also. 

...and when I think of red...I think of Kingwood too.


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

I'd say dark gold. She's beautiful!


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

my does are not deep red actually it is light. I will find some photos and post.


----------



## DavyHollow (Jul 14, 2011)

She looks red to me onder:


----------



## VincekFarm (Jun 27, 2011)

I thought she was red at first glance, but looking closer she seems like a dark gold. I have doe that is red and white and it is easy to tell on her.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Gosh I looked thru my photos and what I need to do is get a photo of them next to a gold doe to really tell. In person she is very red. You can kinda see on her buckskin kid who has the regular gold.


----------

